# Lets have a poll to liven things up



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

There seems to be quite a few diverse users of this forum 

some are Full timers 

some are part timers (still working)

some are uk only users 

some are continental users 

which do you fall into


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We do UK and Continental equally!!!!!!
There's always one!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink2::grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As we live in France, we are continental users, surprise, surprise.....:wink2:

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I put Part timers as I took that to mean you are neither a full timer or mainly a house dweller, somewhere in between but when we are in the van which is (or was) half of the year we are mainly abroad. As for work. I am a part timer at that an all! 

Can we have a category for "I dunno"?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

EJB said:


> We do UK and Continental equally!!!!!!
> There's always one!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink2::grin2:


Me too........So that's at least two of us.

I suspect there's loads more.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How about a 'Hardly at all' choice.?.. Thats me.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Part time; UK and Continent


Graham:smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

In the last 4 years the MH has been on the Continent 90% of the time but has actually been used touring in UK for more weeks than on Continent.

So I would not know how to vote.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Continental, always puts the word `warm´ into my head, but today where this continental is, its blinkin chilly.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Not voted of the time we have spent in the van over a year in total but 83 nights the most on one trip should really put continental but feels more like 50/50

Sue


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

UK only right now, but plans afoot to take in France and Spain, not sure if we're doing it in this van or getting another one yet.

Good topic David.

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> UK only right now, but plans afoot to take in France and Spain, not sure if we're doing it in this van or getting another one yet.
> 
> Good topic David.
> 
> :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


 Going by some of the comments i.e categories maybe it would be better to ask what categories folk would like to answer then it might be more interesting

but can you edit afterwards to put the right questions in I wonder

bit flash with 6 smileys Kev :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A rubbish poll

Daffydowndilly

Haven't a clue where to vote

I may seem stupid 

But have a masters degree

Ok I'm still stupid

I spend it in France, maybe UK maybe I don't spend it at all

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I wouldn't know how to answer the poll but our pattern of use is to get away to France twice a year (Spring and Autumn), for no more than three weeks each time unfortunately. In addition we do short trips in the UK, mainly 2,3,4 or 5 nights. We also go to Dorset to visit family, usually twice a year, and these visits could be up to a week, if we stop overnight on the way there and back. A couple of times we've done 10 night trips in the UK, one around Scotland and one where we visited Bath for a few nights before Dorset, and then went on to Surrey and Kent. If we can get away for much more than 10 nights we'd probably go to France, though I'd love to do an Ireland trip, I've been many times before but never in a motorhome.

We've never managed to use the van for much more than 70 nights a year, due to commitments to grandchildren, cats and the garden.

So far this year we've spent 4 nights in Oxford in January and 3 nights at Barnard Castle in March. Next week we're going away for tnree weeks: 17 nights in France and 4 nights in Dorset on the way back. 


Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

daffodil said:


> Going by some of the comments i.e categories maybe it would be better to ask what categories folk would like to answer then it might be more interesting
> 
> but can you edit afterwards to put the right questions in I wonder
> 
> bit flash with 6 smileys Kev :wink2:


You have now found the problem with polls David, no matter how many choices you can think of, someone else will think of two more, as we all have different perspectives, you also missed out how you use it as well as where 

I think Cabby (sorry if I'm wrong) did actually try to get members to put forward options, I seem to remember it didn't go too well.

"You can please some of the people all of the time, you can please all of the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time"

John Lydgate.

He forgot to add 'you can't please some people any of the time'

:wink2: :wink2: :surprise:

.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

aldra said:


> A rubbish poll
> 
> Daffydowndilly
> 
> ...


Hint taken Aldra so can you formulate a poll that works to your satisfaction regarding how leisure time in the van is usually spend i.e reading surfing the net telly watching etc as I am sure it wont be Rubbish :wink2:


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Our usage pattern is much like ChrisandJohn's - lots of 1- or 2-nighters in the UK and, if we get away for anything more than 4 nights, we tend to head across to mainland Europe. 

Having said all that, we're planning on spending a couple of weeks in Scotland later in the year which will be a first for us.

We're in Kent, so here to Loch Lomond is about the same distance as here to Poitiers or Stuttgart. 

Morph


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

[ ] All of the above, bar full-time.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

It's easiest to create a simple poll with only one variable, i.e. Either Full time / Part time _*or*_ Mainly UK / Mainly Continental. Otherwise you'll have to double up the options e.g.

Full time mainly UK

Full time mainly continental

Part time mainly UK

Part time mainly continental

Then you'll have to give an operational definitions of the terms you're using e.g. say exactly what you mean by 'full time', 'part time', 'continental' etc.

Even then you won't cover everyone's experience as they'll be some other combinations you won't have thought of. If it's all meant to be a bit of fun though it doesn't really matter though.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

daffodil said:


> Hint taken Aldra so can you formulate a poll that works to your satisfaction regarding how leisure time in the van is usually spend i.e reading surfing the net telly watching etc as I am sure it wont be Rubbish :wink2:


oh I think it would Daffy,

Polls are notoriously difficult

As are surveys

Always reminds me of the Victoria Woods brilliant survey on ambrosia rice pudding

Like VIv says many do all of the above except for full timing

Sandra :smile2:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

ChrisandJohn said:


> It's easiest to create a simple poll with only one variable, i.e. Either Full time / Part time _*or*_ Mainly UK / Mainly Continental. Otherwise you'll have to double up the options e.g.
> 
> Full time mainly UK
> 
> ...


Brilliantly put

but if its so much fun why arent there more of them , as they are a non confrontational way of interacting with each other ,with tongue in cheek quips etc, I truly think if everybody started with a clean slate and kept personalities out of them it would help the site attract more newbies there is brilliant flashes of humour on here but maybe not enough ?what do the panel think


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

daffodil said:


> Brilliantly put
> 
> but if its so much fun why arent there more of them , as they are a non confrontational way of interacting with each other ,with tongue in cheek quips etc, I truly think if everybody started with a clean slate and kept personalities out of them it would help the site attract more newbies there is brilliant flashes of humour on here but maybe not enough ?what do the panel think


Good luck with that, too many super egos I reckon.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Good luck with that, too many super egos I reckon.


Lets find out then I will start a poll asking if its worth having more polls :serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

daffodil said:


> Lets find out then I will start a poll asking if its worth having more polls :serious:


That would depend on the topic I think, but regardless of that you really need to have a bigger number of voters, you're lucky to get more than a few dozen on any poll, apathy reigns I'm afraid, and I think perhaps it would also matter who does the poll, say Admin started one versus a new member.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ve got a lot of Poles near me :grin2: Oh, sorry wrong spelling.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So do you mean Kev 

There are people rushing around spreading apathy
Sandra:grin2::grin2::grin2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Visited the Poles this afternoon, bought Diesel for 1.09 € a ltr.
I´m 16 km. from POLAND


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

HermanHymer said:


> [ ] ...... bar full-time.


I hope you wait a while before driving.....:wink2:


----------

